

Please help us to take a survey, Thanks - kaderjan
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/J2SPDR5
Hi all,<p>We are a group of engineers here in Silicon Valley building tools/apps for early stage business/startup enterprenuer to make their daily work more efficient and manageable for their success<p>Please take a few minutes to do the survey in following link.<p>http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/J2SPDR5<p>We really appreciate your time and feedback
======
fbu
enterprenuer - 14 times the same mistake, you might want to fix that.

